# Erreur à la création Unibeast



## h-de-pierre (24 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Lors de la création de la clé USB par Unibeast , j'ai ce message d'erreur qui s'affiche(voir PJ). Ceci se produit quel que soit le Mac utilisé , c'est à dire un iMac sous macOS Sierra ou un MBA sous OS X El Capitan.

J'ai bien compris la signification ,mais pas la raison de ce problème.

Quelqu'un sait-il ?


----------



## polyzargone (24 Septembre 2016)

Et tu essaie d'installer quelle version d'OS X ? Sierra ?

Parce que le problème avec ce genre d'outils (inutiles), c'est qu'il faut attendre qu'ils soient mis à jour alors qu'avec notre tuto, ce n'est pas la peine  !


----------



## h-de-pierre (25 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

C'est avec El Capitan.


----------



## h-de-pierre (25 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Et tu essaie d'installer quelle version d'OS X ? Sierra ?
> 
> Parce que le problème avec ce genre d'outils (inutiles), c'est qu'il faut attendre qu'ils soient mis à jour alors qu'avec notre tuto, ce n'est pas la peine  !



Tuto très explicite. Toutefois , je cale sur l'installation de Clover. La clé OS X Base System n'est pas proposée pour installer Clover.


----------



## polyzargone (25 Septembre 2016)

Ouvre un sujet ici .


----------



## h-de-pierre (26 Septembre 2016)

Je pense que ce serait mieux en effet !


----------



## h-de-pierre (26 Septembre 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Ouvre un sujet ici .


J'y suis arrivé. J'ai confondu le OS X Base System de Install ESD avec la clé USB renommé pareillement .
Je continue mes tests.
Merci.


----------

